# Wildlife Officer Joel Campora



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Wildlife Officer*

*Joel Campora*

Arkansas Game and Fish Commission, Arkansas

End of Watch: Friday, May 31, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 32
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Drowned
*Incident Date:* 5/31/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

:
Wildlife Officer Joel Campora and Sheriff Cody Carpenter, of the Scott County Sheriff's Office, drowned while assisting victims of an overnight flash flood along the Fourche Lefave River near Y City, Arkansas.

They had responded by boat to a 911 call at a home in the flooded area along the river. They both exited the boat and entered the home to assist two female victims who were trapped inside. At some point the officers, victims, and boat were swept away by the rising water. Sheriff Carpenter's body was located the following morning while Officer Campora's body was recovered three days later one mile downstream.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Arkansas Game and Fish Commission
2 Natural Resources Drive
Little Rock, AR 72205

Phone: (501) 223-6300

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21792-wildlife-officer-joel-campora#ixzz2V5NlRSlY


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Campora


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2013)

R.I.P. Wildlife Officer Campora


----------



## HuskyH-2 (Nov 16, 2008)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

